# fridays question



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

Today is friday.. so what are you going shoot over the weekend..

Personally I have a camera to test... I think I will test it at one of the city parks or at the cemetary.

Its a plastic framed polaroid 320 i think with a polaroid 95a lens grafted on. I have it set to shoot 3x4 sheet film.  She be a nice little back up camera.  It is also permenantly attached to a tripod base.  The head broke off and I cant find another like it so this is a pretty good thing to do with it.

So how about you guys...


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 26, 2006)

Not sure, if it does not rain I hope to make it to the ski park one day, and I also what to shot some with my Canon RF and my newest lens a Hogla Mod for Canon but not sure what to shot with them, and I have a few roll that need developing


----------



## terri (May 26, 2006)

I've been asked to mosey down the road a bit to mid-Georgia and shoot someone's "now abandoned" old gas station. 

I've no idea what to expect. Thinking over how an abandoned gas station might look has me quietly excited. Hopefully it's not too recently abandoned.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

If you had told me sooner I would have sent you a retro camera...


----------



## Torus34 (May 26, 2006)

Accidentally bought an Argus C-4 for 6 and change on ebay.  It's in great mechanical and optical condition.  I'll run a cassette of Pan F through it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

Im not sure I remember but if the c4 is the one with interchangable lenses and a finder that sits on top to use them. I had one and loved it. It wasn't dynamic sharp but was darn sure retro sharp. I even did a wedding with it once. Just for the heck of it.

I had the three lenses for it i think it was 50 35 and 100 leaf shutter great for fill flash.... Now if i am wrong about the madel I am going to feel like an idiot.


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 26, 2006)

Sat & Sun I hope be at a wildlife park to shoot some animals.  That is if the rain slows down a little.

Monday I will be at the range shooting M1's.  Might even take some photos of that.


----------



## JamesD (May 26, 2006)

Let's see... there's a fair down in Ozark, and I think I have an idea, plus, of course, the requisite shot from the top of the Ferris Wheel.

I'm gonna do a bit with the 645, probably just one roll of film, since I think that's all I have left.

Let's not forget the HIE.  I've got a couple of sites I'd like to try with it.  One in particular has been nagging me.

I'm planning to do some night photography, probably just a little.  I think my meter is a bit off, because every time I shoot something at night, the negatives are underexposed.  Naturally, that's irritating, so I'm gonna do a big bracket and see what I need to do to get it right.

I'm likely going to go to the wood shop tomorrow and work on the view camera.  I may not finish it, but I'm going to get more of it done.

I'm going to devise a film-holder for the pinhole camera, and mount that lens in a box (I know I said I was going to do that before; but I never got around to it).  Once that's done, I may go out and do some more with that.  In fact, I might build a wooden pinhole camera, so I can mount it on the tripod.

Busy weekend this one.  Mainly because it's a four day weekend, making it worthwhile to get everything set up and do some work.  I might get enough film exposed to keep me busy with printing for a week or two.  Then, I've also rearranged my darkroom, so it's going to be easier to use.

But anyway....


----------



## ElectricHarmony (May 26, 2006)

I'm going to the San Diego zoo sometime this weekend, always a great opportunity for shots


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 26, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> Sat & Sun I hope be at a wildlife park to shoot some animals. --


 
will that be with the M1 too


----------



## terri (May 26, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> If you had told me sooner I would have sent you a retro camera...


Since I've been told I have total artistic freedom with this shoot, I'm taking a few cameras. I'll shoot some slide film with my 21st century Pentax MZ-s for possible Polaroid manipulation, and my kinda-retro Pentax ME will be loaded with HIE. I'll carry the Mamiya 645 and some Plus X or TMax, too. The hubby will shoot one of his Rolleis, no doubt.  

So here's hoping we don't get caught in one of those afternoon thundershowers they're predicting.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

Sounds like you are loaded for camera bear.  Is there some reason the guy wants the shot of an abandoned building?  Or is this a just for me and hubby shot.


----------



## terri (May 26, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are loaded for camera bear. Is there some reason the guy wants the shot of an abandoned building? Or is this a just for me and hubby shot.


His father-in-law owned it for years, and he wants to have some kind of different looking image of it for a present. Kinda cool. :thumbup: I just wanted to make sure he knew he wouldn't get a crisp colorful digital image, and he said, "Not at ALL what I want." 

My kinda client.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

now find me about twenty of those a week and send them up.


----------



## terri (May 26, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> now find me about twenty of those a week and send them up.


If I find 'em they're mine, all mine!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

I can get behind that.


----------

